# Clothing for India



## Judy (Oct 9, 2010)

Less than three weeks before we leave for India and I still don't know what to pack. We'll be spending a week in Goa, three days on a dive trip, and then 17 days on a "Classic India" tour.  My understanding is that checked baggage on domestic airlines is limited to 44 pounds.  My tour company hasn't been very helpful.  So far all they say is dress in layers.  Can anyone give me more specific advice than that?  I need to know what is considered appropriate dress for women tourists and what would be practical for November.
I think I'll need to order some clothes, so I'm getting a bit anxious.


----------



## vacationdoc (Oct 9, 2010)

*Punjabi suits*

We spent 3 months in India several years ago and I wore my usual comfy flight cloths for the long flight and then bought a couple of punjabi suits when I arrived.


----------



## Judy (Oct 9, 2010)

What's a Punjabi suit?


----------



## vacationdoc (Oct 9, 2010)

It is what most Indian women wear, consisting of pants, knee length top, and scarf.  Google punjabi suit for photos and more info.


----------



## stmartinfan (Oct 10, 2010)

The name I'm familiar with for the Indian outfits is salwar kameez.  If you look them up, you'll find them very familiar.  There are some lovely ones made of a high quality cotton that I've seen, plus lots in polyester.  The pants are cut generously with a drawstring waist, and the bottoms of the pant legs fit tight, so they are very forgiving of different shapes and heights.

Otherwise, when I travel, I often look at approximate temperatures in an area and pack pants and tops that seem appropriate, in easy to wash and drip dry fabrics.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Oct 10, 2010)

You might consider getting a macabi skirt and layering some tights under it if extra warmth is needed.  You could wear the skirt every day as it washes and dries fast.  Just pack tops and tights in the suitcase. Website macabiskirt dot com is where you can see it.  I have a friend who travels all over the world and never leaves home without her macabi skirt.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 10, 2010)

Judy,

Here's historical weather info for Goa, India

for other parts of India -Weather Underground is your friend - see. www.wunderground.com/global

Also www.weather.com

Richard


----------

